# sanyo vizon shorting power adapter



## hobieman (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a 19" sanyo vizon that we have had for approx. 5 years. About a month ago it started blinking on and off. I saw on a forum where somebody had a similar problem and bought a new power adapter and solved the problem. I did the same but when I plugged it in, it blew the adapter. Any clues?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi hobieman



For the adapter to blow it's either incompatible with your set, or the adapter's specifications and pin input to your set's slot is not the same polarity. Take your old adapter and with a DVOM test it's voltage output. If it turns out ok then the problem is within the set.

Question: When plugged in with your old adapter do hear any relays clicking on/off ? 

The problem can be localized by opening up the panel and check its fuses and scan around for any bloated capacitors around the power supply and the surrounding PCB's. If all else fails you have to have it serviced by a service technician. 

Warning ! Capacitors carry a charge even with your set is turned off, take every safety precaution to avoid electrical shock.


----------

